# Front headphone Jack Doesn't Work....-Help!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ikhan (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a Hp Pavillion a250y and it has a Head Phone, Mic and a Line In jack at the front. Since I have bought the computer, any one of these don't seem to work, other USB ports at the front do work fine   ........
Help plz ...............


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 26, 2005)

Are there the same ports at the back? and are any of them connected up (if there are some at the back)


----------



## Ikhan (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes! there are ports in back and they are hooked up..........


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 26, 2005)

Have you ytied unplugging all the things connected (Mic, Headphone, Line in) at the back. Turning off computer. Plug them into the front?


----------



## Ikhan (Apr 26, 2005)

NO! But isn't the only purpose of those things is quick access? So i will have to unplug my speaker from back to plug in my head phone at front?


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 26, 2005)

Well first of all try what I suggested and tell me if that works. If so then I'm afraid the answer is Yes. or if you want to use headphones with speakers. Your speakers might have a headphone jack in them, just plug the headphones into them that might work.


----------



## Ikhan (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright.......Thanx a lot for your Help.............


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 26, 2005)

Please let me know if that worked, so I cant try and give you other help if that fails


----------



## Ikhan (Apr 26, 2005)

Sure i will Give you the results soon.  ......


----------



## Ikhan (Apr 27, 2005)

Nope! any thing didn't work   Help PLease


----------



## tweaker (Apr 28, 2005)

Double posts won't give you help quicker, it just irritates people.


----------

